# serious lifters, help please



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I started lifting hard again this year, and am looking for some input.

I've been doing the standard MWF split.

Monday: Legs, shoulders
Squats 5x6-12
Leg curls 3x6-10
Military press 4x4-8
DB side laterals 2x8-12
Upright rows 3x8-12

Wednesday: Chest, Bicepts, Traps
Bench press 4x4-8
Inclined press 4x6-10
Declined press 4x6-10
Cross overs 3x8-12
EZ bar curls 4x4-8
Hammer curls 3x8-12 (each arm)

Friday: Back, tricepts.
Deadlifts 5x4-10
Lat pull downs 4x4-8
Bent over rows 3x6-10
Skull crushers 4x4-8
rope push downs 3x8-12
Overhead extensions 3x8-12

My diet is great, if you REALLY want me to post it, I will, but that is not the issue.

My issue is, I feel like I could do more lifts. I lift every lift to falure, but at times I feel I could do more on certain muscle on my body, I.E. work out, chest or bicepts, twice a weak.

I know my muscle need time to rebuild themselves, but some muscle I feel recover quicker.

I was wondering what peoples opinions on full body workouts are, or if they can suggest a new routine with more days of lifting.

EDIT: I do abs and forearms on Friday. I have no problem with those lifts.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.

Get 2 cartigdes
Finaplix

and an 8g finakit
8g finakit

1" needles 18g. As many as you want free from any pharmacy, I used Walmart pharm.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

[email protected]

Chest: your chest routine should have a lot more. Push yourself harder! Throw in dumbbell press and dumbbell flies on chest day. Also get some dips in the mix. You're missing out on a great exercise.

Biceps: French curls and concentration curls. Make sure to throw in seated dumbbell curls.

Legs: I don't know what you're pushing for squats, but push more. Cut down on your lower weight squats and go heavier. Same thing on the DLs.

Tris: Add some donkey kicks in there. It's similar to a bent over row. Bend over and lean on the bench. The upper arm should pinned against your lat. Take the dumbbell and kick it backwards. Squeeze at the top. You'll feel a nice burn after those. It really develops the triceps.

Your split may be the problem. I always found that 5 or 6 days was MUCH better. It allowed me to focus on the body part and train hard.

Lift big, eat big, be big.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

you should switch to doing chest and tris on one day and back and biceps on another.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.
> 
> Get 2 cartigdes
> Finaplix
> ...


Just remember, fian is legal to buy and possess. It is unlawful to use it in a manner for which it was not intended. It is legal to inject into feedlot cows 60 days prior to their slaughter.

MOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

100% legal to buy, your only changing it from pellet form to injectable. You know it's 100% real too so no dangers of fake substances. One of the safest and one of the best if not the best out. Human Growth Hormones are better but I doubt anyones gonna pay for that.

If your all natural, you gonna hit a plateau at some point and there's nothing you can do about it, it's just genetics. I used to look like hyphen I was around 110lbs shot up to 165lbs. fina doesnt retain water either so no bs water weight.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.


 Finaplex is a kitchen concoction and it's dirty. If you want to go down that road, stick with 125 mg of Deca 12 weeks on, 12 weeks off. I don't think he was talking bout the sauce. My routine is a single body part, 10-12 sets of 3-4 different excersises once a week. Calves and abs can be done every other day or even everyday if you wish. Here is my current split. I'll list the various lifts I will rotate in, but like I said, I will pick 3-4 (usually 3) per workout. I aim for 6-10 repetitions. The key to growth is to confuse your body. NEVER DO THE SAME WORKOUT BACK TO BACK.

Monday: Chest, Calves

1. Flat dumbell bench press
2. Incline dumbell bench press
3. Flat barbell bench press
4. Incline barbell bench press
5. Inclice DB flyes
6. Flat DB flyes
7. Hammer Strength Incline Press
8. Hammer Strength Press
9. DB Pull-Overs
10. Cable-Cross overs

*For calves I will rotate between standing machine raises, seated machine raises, and my least favorite donkey-calf machine raises.

Tuesday: Biceps, abs

I will pick two mass-building lifts, and two cutting/definition lifts per bicept workout

Mass-Buliders

1. Standing barbell curls
2. Seated-Incline DB curls
3. Hammer curls
4. Preacher curls

Cutting/Definition

1. Concentration curls (seated or standing)
2. Cable curls w/ short bar
3. 21's
4. any of the various machines

*Abs I do crunches on the "ball", or incline bench crunches. Don't really have a set number, just do them to fatigue.

Wednesday: Triceps, calves

1. Skull crushers w/ curl bar
2. DB skull crushers
3. Weighted dips
4. Cable press-downs
5. DB Kick-Backs
6. Cable Kick-backs
7. Overhead cable extensions
8. Close-grip bench press

Thursday: Shoulders, Traps, abs

Shoulders

1. Seated dumbell press
2. Military press
3. Smith Machine Military press
4. DB side laterals
5. DB Front raises
6. Incline bench (facing it, stomach down) DB rear laterals
7. Rotating "Arnold" presses
8. Cable front raises

Traps

1. Barbell shrugs
2. Smith Machine barbell shrugs
3. DB shrugs
4. Machine shrugs

Friday: Back, calves

1. Weighted Pull-Ups
2. Pull- ups
3. Pull-downs (wide grip)
4. Pull-downs (close grip)
5. DB rows
6. Barbell rows
7. Deadlift
8. Stiff-leg dead lift (semi-dangerous)
9. Various machines

Saturday: Legs, abs

1. Barbell squats
2. Leg press
3. Hack squats
4. Leg extensions
5. Leg curls

Sunday: Rest

As for diet, I try and take in 1.5-2 grams of protien per lb of body weight. Lots of lean meats and egg whites. Ill stay away from sugars and limit but not eliminate my intake of bread products. Just the basics, really.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

1. Fina isn't dirty, a filter is included in the finakit. If you follow the instructions, it's boiled and filtered .
2. Deca IS iilegal, not to mention three times the cost. It's not as good as Fina, goto any board and ask. You dont know 100% if it's real or what it really is. Even real pharmacies in Mexico sell couterfeits over the counter and that's when it gets dangerous and dirty.

Also dont be afraid to ask a professional trainer at your gym. I thought I was doing a good routine I followed from a book. He completely changed my routine and the results were unreal. Everyone has a different bodytype so a certain 'routine' may work for Jewels but not for me. So you need someone to base your routine around YOU.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

HOACH said:


> you should switch to doing chest and tris on one day and back and biceps on another.


I agree with that. Plus you need to spend more time on legs, not just a few sets on your shoulder day

All the steroid talk is really unnecessary. Steroids can help advanced lifters who know what they're doing and have been training for a while and have a great natural base. For starters, you shouldn't be on the juice if you're younger than 28 anyway

My routine:

Monday:

chest/triceps

12 sets each

for chest I usually do incline barbell bench, flat bench w/ dumbells, cable flyes
for triceps, I do weighted pressdowns, tricep press on the machines, pushdowns on cables, lots of different things, always changing it up

Tuesday - Delts/Traps/Abs/Calves

9 sets for delts, front military press, side laterals, always different stuff as well
3 sets of barbell shrugs on smith machine for traps

Calves - 8 sets, standard stuff, few sets on leg press, standing calf raise, sitting calf machine

Thursday - back/biceps

Back - 12 sets, lots of different stuff, barbell rows, sitting rows on the machine, lat pulldowns, seated cable rows, deadlifts
Biceps - 9 sets, dumbell alternate curls, machine curls, preachers curls, cable curls..

Saturday - legs, abs

4 sets of hack squats
4 sets of leg presses
4 sets of leg extensions
3 sets of stiff-leg deadlifts
3 sets leg curls


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> 1. Fina isn't dirty, a filter is included in the finakit. If you follow the instructions, it's boiled and filtered .
> 2. Deca IS iilegal, not to mention three times the cost. It's not as good as Fina, goto any board and ask. You dont know 100% if it's real or what it really is. Even real pharmacies in Mexico sell couterfeits over the counter and that's when it gets dangerous and dirty.
> 
> Also dont be afraid to ask a professional trainer at your gym. I thought I was doing a good routine I followed from a book. He completely changed my routine and the results were unreal. Everyone has a different bodytype so a certain 'routine' may work for Jewels but not for me. So you need someone to base your routine around YOU.


Fina is dirty. Dont talk to me like I know nothing. Ive taken it, see it and Ive seen it mixed. I'm also friends with a top 15 professional bodybuiler who nearly feel of his seat when I told him I was shooting it. Water, Ive seen pics of you. Maybe you should shoot some more. Up that to 150 mg. a week. Triple it even. Maybe then it will look like you touched a weight. And once it is mixed and you are putting it into your body it is an illegal drug. Yes just like Deca. Thats why they sell it in a kit form you have to concoct in your kitchen.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my sig

there arent many people here who know their stuff.... everyone there does


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I prefer not to use steroid. Just a personal preferance.

Also, all my life it's been preached to me NOT to do tricepts and chest on the same day, because it's harder to complete your chest excersizes.

So far, in the past 7 months, I've gone up from 193 t0 204 (with 2 months of it not working out due to illness) ALL clean, my body fat actually drop 1% (measured from calipers, not accurate, but at least measures progress)

Also, all of these will have to be done at home. I never got into working out a gym. I could always lift more at home.

I have an olympic bench, a good number of free weights, a squat rack, and decent body solid machine at my exposal.

My legs aren't a huge concern right now. Currently, my legs dwarf the rest of my body. My calfs are 16 7/8" and my thighs are a little over 25"s, which is more than enough for me right now.

I will try some of your guys's 5 day splits, and excersizes. Some of them I havn't heard of, and will have to look up.

Might as well throw my diet up here. It works great for me. I am very picky, and some foods I simply cannot eat (i.e., tuna) It comes into ~4900 calories, ~300 grams of protein, and an unkonw number of carbs, I forgot. I am bulking right now if you can't tell.

meal one: 4 whole eggs, 2 scoops of salsa, 1 apple, 1 cup of oats.

Meal two: 4 oz of chicken, .25 cup cottage cheese, 1 cup of carrots, 1 cup
of brown rice.

Meal three: Pre work out shake, 1 scoop ON whey protein, 8 oz milk, .25
cup cottage cheese, half a banana,

Meal four: Post work out shake, 1.5 scoop ON whey protein, 8 oz water,
half a banana, 1 cup of oats, 1 cup of grapes

Meal five: 4 oz of turkey, whole wheat bun, slice of swiss cheese, 1 cup
of broccoli, 1 cup brown rice.

Meal six: .5 cup cottage cheese, 6 oz chicken breast, 1 tablespoon of
peanut butter.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> my sig
> 
> there arent many people here who know their stuff.... everyone there does


Heh, a 15 year old hardcore bodybuilder.

Dude, stop trying to pimp your board. You're 15. You're not a hardcore body builder. You have even finished growing. Instead of telling people that they don't know anything, shut up, sit down, and listen. Maybe you'll learn something.

I sure as sh*t wouldn't take advice from a 15 year old claiming he's a hardcore bodybuilder. Let me ask you, why is it that you post in every thread concerning working out or bodybuilding to visit your site? Who cares? People are on THIS site. Either post your GOOD advice or STFU.

That is all.

/rant on a 15 yr old bodybuilder.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Clay said:


> my sig
> 
> there arent many people here who know their stuff.... everyone there does


Heh, a 15 year old hardcore bodybuilder.

Dude, stop trying to pimp your board. You're 15. You're not a hardcore body builder. You have even finished growing. Instead of telling people that they don't know anything, shut up, sit down, and listen. Maybe you'll learn something.

I sure as sh*t wouldn't take advice from a 15 year old claiming he's a hardcore bodybuilder. Let me ask you, why is it that you post in every thread concerning working out or bodybuilding to visit your site? Who cares? People are on THIS site. Either post your GOOD advice or STFU.

That is all.

/rant on a 15 yr old bodybuilder.
[/quote]







Agreed. Just because this is a Piranha forum, no one on here lifts weights? LMFAO.been


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Are you trying to bulk or cut up? im confused on your goals...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Are you trying to bulk or cut up? im confused on your goals...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fido said:


> Are you trying to bulk or cut up? im confused on your goals...


Whats confusing?


> It comes into ~4900 calories, ~300 grams of protein, and an unkonw number of carbs, I forgot. I am bulking right now if you can't tell.





> So far, in the past 7 months, I've gone up from 193 t0 204


EDIT, CK beat me to it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> > So far, in the past 7 months, I've gone up from 193 t0 204


I went from 260 down to 230 in to months :rasp:

Seriousy though...I dont know.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Are you trying to bulk or cut up? im confused on your goals...


Whats confusing?


> It comes into ~4900 calories, ~300 grams of protein, and an unkonw number of carbs, I forgot. I am bulking right now if you can't tell.





> So far, in the past 7 months, I've gone up from 193 t0 204


EDIT, CK beat me to it.
[/quote]

Honestly i couldnt tell. Eat moooore







dont be afraid of a little fat in your meals either.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fido said:


> Are you trying to bulk or cut up? im confused on your goals...


Whats confusing?


> It comes into ~4900 calories, ~300 grams of protein, and an unkonw number of carbs, I forgot. I am bulking right now if you can't tell.





> So far, in the past 7 months, I've gone up from 193 t0 204


EDIT, CK beat me to it.
[/quote]

Honestly i couldnt tell. Eat moooore







dont be afraid of a little fat in your meals either.








[/quote]
Did you see how much I eat in a day? Close to 5000 calories a day! How many calories would you suggest I eat?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Clay said:


> my sig
> 
> there arent many people here who know their stuff.... everyone there does


Heh, a 15 year old hardcore bodybuilder.

Dude, stop trying to pimp your board. You're 15. You're not a hardcore body builder. You have even finished growing. Instead of telling people that they don't know anything, shut up, sit down, and listen. Maybe you'll learn something.

I sure as sh*t wouldn't take advice from a 15 year old claiming he's a hardcore bodybuilder. Let me ask you, why is it that you post in every thread concerning working out or bodybuilding to visit your site? Who cares? People are on THIS site. Either post your GOOD advice or STFU.

That is all.

/rant on a 15 yr old bodybuilder.
[/quote]

ok dickhead, get your head out of your ass and think for a second

what is a bodybuilder? someone who is trying to build up their body to look better, feel better, and be stronger.

what is a hardcore bodybuilder? a bodybuilder who doesnt miss workouts, doesnt miss meals, and is always trying to improve their knowledge

uh yea, thats me







you dont have to be huge to be a hardcore bodybuilder

and thats your arrogant choice not to take advice from a 15 year old... because judging by your post im probaly more mature than you.... and just because im 15 doesnt mean that i dont know alot about lifting ... because actually i do....

stop pimping my board......... hmmm im sure im pimping it right? im giving 94 a suggestion to check it out and pick up a few tips. and its a pretty good board too..... an ACTUAL IFBB pro posts there regulary and many other knowledgeable people that have been doing this much longer than you have

and hate to say it... you dont know me, how do you know im not bigger and stronger and more knowledgeable than you?









94 ------- your diet seems very good.... but... i would try to up the protein intake a little bit ..... 2 grams per pound of bodyweight is what i follow for bulking


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

1 more thing.......... try to keep your reps lower and heavier for the compound movements


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

[email protected] 15 year old. Look little dude, I'm sure that you're the biggest and the baddest 15 year old around. In the mean time, you are still 15, you haven't even come close to packing on muscle - it just doesn't happen at 15. You're much too young to be bulking and cutting. Just keep growing.

Knowledge is one thing, but experience is the thing you just don't have at 15, sorry lil buddy. No way does a 15 year old kid know how to manipulate his body. EVERYTHING you do makes you grow, and there is no way for you to know what's working and what's not. You have the highest levels of HGH and testosterone that you're ever going have pumping through your system right now. So no, I don't accept "come check out this board" advice from a 15 year old.

But why don't you guys all check out this board:
http://www.irontrybe.com

Oh wait, I don't "board drop" or ask people to go to other boards because it's tacky.

So there, DICKHEAD.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> > So far, in the past 7 months, I've gone up from 193 t0 204


I went from 260 down to 230 in to months :rasp:

Seriousy though...I dont know.








[/quote]
You have AIDS brother...









I am down to 210 from 233 too in two months.. I think, I should quit bangin' the chicks up at the KITKAT RANCH and BUNNY RANCH...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Way to base mentality off age, Clay


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Clay said:


> [email protected] 15 year old. Look little dude, I'm sure that you're the biggest and the baddest 15 year old around. In the mean time, you are still 15, you haven't even come close to packing on muscle - it just doesn't happen at 15. You're much too young to be bulking and cutting. Just keep growing.
> 
> Knowledge is one thing, but experience is the thing you just don't have at 15, sorry lil buddy. No way does a 15 year old kid know how to manipulate his body. EVERYTHING you do makes you grow, and there is no way for you to know what's working and what's not. You have the highest levels of HGH and testosterone that you're ever going have pumping through your system right now. So no, I don't accept "come check out this board" advice from a 15 year old.
> 
> ...


How about you tone it down ?

Treat all members with respect, I don't care if he's 15, he's got as much right to post on this thread as you do, if you disagree with his advice tell him, but there is no need for insults.

I don't want to have to close this thread because certain people can't act civil to their fellow board members


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> [email protected] 15 year old. Look little dude, I'm sure that you're the biggest and the baddest 15 year old around. In the mean time, you are still 15, you haven't even come close to packing on muscle - it just doesn't happen at 15. You're much too young to be bulking and cutting. Just keep growing.
> 
> Knowledge is one thing, but experience is the thing you just don't have at 15, sorry lil buddy. No way does a 15 year old kid know how to manipulate his body. EVERYTHING you do makes you grow, and there is no way for you to know what's working and what's not. You have the highest levels of HGH and testosterone that you're ever going have pumping through your system right now. So no, I don't accept "come check out this board" advice from a 15 year old.
> 
> ...


How about you tone it down ?

Treat all members with respect, I don't care if he's 15, he's got as much right to post on this thread as you do, if you disagree with his advice tell him, but there is no need for insults.

I don't want to have to close this thread because certain people can't act civil to their fellow board members
[/quote]

Lol @ this thread.

<---number one bad guy.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Clay said:


> [email protected] 15 year old. Look little dude, I'm sure that you're the biggest and the baddest 15 year old around. In the mean time, you are still 15, you haven't even come close to packing on muscle - it just doesn't happen at 15. You're much too young to be bulking and cutting. Just keep growing.
> 
> Knowledge is one thing, but experience is the thing you just don't have at 15, sorry lil buddy. No way does a 15 year old kid know how to manipulate his body. EVERYTHING you do makes you grow, and there is no way for you to know what's working and what's not. You have the highest levels of HGH and testosterone that you're ever going have pumping through your system right now. So no, I don't accept "come check out this board" advice from a 15 year old.
> 
> ...


can you be anymore arrogant?

relax internet tough guy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Clay:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I added 1 scoop of whey in the morning, and bumped the 4 oz breast to 6 oz ones. That should give me a couple hundred mor calories, and take me close to 350 grams of protein. That should be more than enough, since my body fat is a little higher than desired.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I added 1 scoop of whey in the morning, and bumped the 4 oz breast to 6 oz ones. That should give me a couple hundred mor calories, and take me close to 350 grams of protein. That should be more than enough, since my body fat is a little higher than desired.


very good move









70% of your bodybuilding results are due to diet


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Clay said:


> [email protected] 15 year old. Look little dude, I'm sure that you're the biggest and the baddest 15 year old around. In the mean time, you are still 15, you haven't even come close to packing on muscle - it just doesn't happen at 15. You're much too young to be bulking and cutting. Just keep growing.
> 
> Knowledge is one thing, but experience is the thing you just don't have at 15, sorry lil buddy. No way does a 15 year old kid know how to manipulate his body. EVERYTHING you do makes you grow, and there is no way for you to know what's working and what's not. You have the highest levels of HGH and testosterone that you're ever going have pumping through your system right now. So no, I don't accept "come check out this board" advice from a 15 year old.
> 
> ...


your picking a fight with someone prob half your age. Talk about a dickhead. Quit life , man...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Clay:


The clear winner of the thread: Jewelz.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Guys, please settle down, I don't want my thread locked. If it gets locked, I will be angry, and you won't like me when I'm angry...


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Guys, please settle down, I don't want my thread locked. If it gets locked, I will be angry, and you won't like me when I'm angry...


Is dat you up there? Man you really look like Jack Black!!! har har har....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

wasabi-glow said:


> Guys, please settle down, I don't want my thread locked. If it gets locked, I will be angry, and you won't like me when I'm angry...


Is dat you up there? Man you really look like Jack Black!!! har har har....
[/quote]
lol, no, thats not me!

I just googled it.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm not just an internet tough guy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I added 1 scoop of whey in the morning, and bumped the 4 oz breast to 6 oz ones. That should give me a couple hundred mor calories, and take me close to 350 grams of protein. That should be more than enough, since my body fat is a little higher than desired.


That sounds a little better!







Dont forget things like Pizza can be very anabolic. Serious! Oh and check out www.elitefitness.com


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> Fina is dirty. Dont talk to me like I know nothing. Ive taken it, see it and Ive seen it mixed. I'm also friends with a top 15 professional bodybuiler who nearly feel of his seat when I told him I was shooting it. Water, Ive seen pics of you. Maybe you should shoot some more. Up that to 150 mg. a week. Triple it even. Maybe then it will look like you touched a weight. And once it is mixed and you are putting it into your body it is an illegal drug. Yes just like Deca. Thats why they sell it in a kit form you have to concoct in your kitchen.


I said I weighed 110lbs before and shot up to 165lbs after. You must have seen older pics, i'm asian and i couldnt gain weight. And fina isn't 'dirty' it's sterile if you do it right, I dunno who told you its dirty. The only reason it would be dirty is touching the needle or using unsterile viles. Plus unless you get it YOURSELF from the pharmacys over sea, you don't even know what your taking. No matter who you know, I dont care if you dad was Charles Atlas. The fakes look identical to real ones, i've studied steroids for 9yrs since I was 16 i'm 25 now. So your SAFEST route is Fina easily, you know what your taking and what to expect. Fina also burns fat while building muscle and is relatively easy on your liver.

My proof is below Oscar, so show yours if you can back up your results since you think your so knowledgable on the subject. You would NEVER gain 55lbs from Deca stack with even Anadrol and Test in 6 months. I didnt say I was huge I only said I went from 110 to 165 i'm 5'7"


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Fina is dirty. Dont talk to me like I know nothing. Ive taken it, see it and Ive seen it mixed. I'm also friends with a top 15 professional bodybuiler who nearly feel of his seat when I told him I was shooting it. Water, Ive seen pics of you. Maybe you should shoot some more. Up that to 150 mg. a week. Triple it even. Maybe then it will look like you touched a weight. And once it is mixed and you are putting it into your body it is an illegal drug. Yes just like Deca. Thats why they sell it in a kit form you have to concoct in your kitchen.


I said I weighed 110lbs before and shot up to 165lbs after. You must have seen older pics, i'm asian and i couldnt gain weight. And fina isn't 'dirty' it's sterile if you do it right, I dunno who told you its dirty. The only reason it would be dirty is touching the needle or using unsterile viles. Plus unless you get it YOURSELF from the pharmacys over sea, you don't even know what your taking. No matter who you know, I dont care if you dad was Charles Atlas. The fakes look identical to real ones, i've studied steroids for 9yrs since I was 16 i'm 25 now. So your SAFEST route is Fina easily, you know what your taking and what to expect. Fina also burns fat while building muscle and is relatively easy on your liver.

My proof is below Oscar, so show yours if you can back up your results since you think your so knowledgable on the subject. You would NEVER gain 55lbs from Deca stack with even Anadrol and Test in 6 months. I didnt say I was huge I only said I went from 110 to 165 i'm 5'7"
[/quote]
No offense, but you are a little small to be needing steroids.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

his genetics prob would never have allowed him to get bigger..bruce lee lifted 24/7 but was always small! same with a lot of other asians i know.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fido said:


> his genetics prob would never have allowed him to get bigger..bruce lee lifted 24/7 but was always small! same with a lot of other asians i know.


From 110 lbs, I doubt that.

Even for being asian, he doesn't look that big.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> his genetics prob would never have allowed him to get bigger..bruce lee lifted 24/7 but was always small! same with a lot of other asians i know.


From 110 lbs, I doubt that.

Even for being asian, he doesn't look that big.
[/quote]

you doubt what? that i was 110lbs? or that i got up to 165lb? I have very small frame, small ribcage an ectomorph type body. i weighed 110 when i was 20yrs old. I lifted all the time started at 15. That was my peak, I could not get over 110. The proofs in the pictures, I know i weighed 110 when the first pic was taken and i know i weigh 165 in the 2nd pic. I mean look how much more mass i put on. I know it's still not large, but compared to 110 it is.

CanadianJuiceMonsters These guys are nice and will help you on your progress no matter what problems you have. Theirs skinny people and fat people, girls too and all updated info.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> his genetics prob would never have allowed him to get bigger..bruce lee lifted 24/7 but was always small! same with a lot of other asians i know.


From 110 lbs, I doubt that.

Even for being asian, he doesn't look that big.
[/quote]

you doubt what? that i was 110lbs? or that i got up to 165lb? I have very small frame, small ribcage an ectomorph type body. i weighed 110 when i was 20yrs old. I lifted all the time started at 15. That was my peak, I could not get over 110. The proofs in the pictures, I know i weighed 110 when the first pic was taken and i know i weigh 165 in the 2nd pic. I mean look how much more mass i put on. I know it's still not large, but compared to 110 it is.
[/quote]
I don't beleive you couldn't get any bigger than 110 without steroids.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm dead serious dood, 110 was my max all through high school up to 20yrs old. i was like SKINNY. I went to a nutritionalist who put me on special diets and said it was normal that I would gain weight naturally and I will be happy one day I have such a fast metabolism. I'm still small only 165 at 25 yrs old is small, compared to all my friends.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Guys, I wouldn't recommend rhoids or anything like that. I wouldn't even recommend Creatine.. Just plain old SKINLESS CHICKEN, Eggs (whites), protein shake and TONS OF GREENs....

It takes hardwork to really pack a massive frame.. You combine FOOD and WORKOUT and you'll be ok.

Watermosner... quit shooting that sh*t.. it's not good for yah man.. just work out daily and eat eat eat.. if you need to gain.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> I'm dead serious dood, 110 was my max all through high school up to 20yrs old. i was like SKINNY. I went to a nutritionalist who put me on special diets and said it was normal that I would gain weight naturally and I will be happy one day I have such a fast metabolism. I'm still small only 165 at 25 yrs old is small, compared to all my friends.


You couldn't get over 110 naturally ?

How many meals a day did you eat ? and how many grams of protein/carbs with each meal ?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

No I seriously could not get over 110lbs. I was FRUSTRATED beyond belief, I tried to get drs to perscribe some kind of steroid, best he did was give me glucofac some kind of multi-vitamin. Had my thyroid checked with all kind of blood work. I was taking everything I could grab from GNC, weight gain shakes, protien shakes, eating raw eggs, peanutt butter, ice cream. My dad and mom were both skinny he said he weighed 135 when he was 20.

Believe it or not if you study steroids and don't listen to every myth like 'your dick shrinks,' Of course it's dangerous used incorrectly just like any chemical you put in your body. Alcohol, Perscription meds, OTC medsanthing. However you can take steroids in moderation and can benefit you and make you a healthier person. Older men are perscribe 200mg test a day to help them stay younger.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Clay:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> No I seriously could not get over 110lbs. I was FRUSTRATED beyond belief, I tried to get drs to perscribe some kind of steroid, best he did was give me glucofac some kind of multi-vitamin. Had my thyroid checked with all kind of blood work. I was taking everything I could grab from GNC, weight gain shakes, protien shakes, eating raw eggs, peanutt butter, ice cream. My dad and mom were both skinny he said he weighed 135 when he was 20.
> 
> Believe it or not if you study steroids and don't listen to every myth like 'your dick shrinks,' Of course it's dangerous used incorrectly just like any chemical you put in your body. Alcohol, Perscription meds, OTC medsanthing. However you can take steroids in moderation and can benefit you and make you a healthier person. Older men are perscribe 200mg test a day to help them stay younger.


You didn't answer my questions:

How many meals a day did you eat ? and how many grams of protein/carbs with each meal ?

BTW, I hope you're taking the post cycle therapy medications such as Clomid or Nolvadex following each cycle of Fina you're doing to help your natural testosterone recover and combat excess estrogen.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

^^ wow, bump to that bro. ^^

To 94NDTA,
Dial in your workouts a bit. They need to follow a specific number of reps, sets for a period to complete a loading phase into overtraining. A specific deload cycle comes after this to drop your muscles into the optimal training zone for anabolic growth. There are lots of really good programs out there like the 5x5 based off of Glenn Pendlays routines. Max OT training is another great routine. There are programs out there that focus around max hypertrophy. I have personally been doing a MWF split with ramping cycles that varies volume/intensity over a period of three weeks to suficient overloading and then a 2 week deload of 50% volume while keeping 100% intensity. Too much info to post. For something very well rounded I would suggest looking into the 5x5 and go through its 4 week load, 2 week deload and see how your body responds. This routine can be fitted to something more personalized to your goals but in the meantime it builds a strong routine base that I can vouch for. If you want more info I can give you the links to research it some more.

Hey, we should have a pose off!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

wastermonsters has a small penis, and rasin balls :laugh: Easy the Barry Bonds. Rhoids arent the answer.

f*ck looking huge man, its in my family to stay skinny no matter what we eat or how hard we work out. Unfortunately Ill never be a Jewelz-proportioned beast, but I still workout just as hard as you guys.

Condition can be more important depending on your lifestyle.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> You didn't answer my questions:
> 
> How many meals a day did you eat ? and how many grams of protein/carbs with each meal ?
> 
> BTW, I hope you're taking the post cycle therapy medications such as Clomid or Nolvadex following each cycle of Fina you're doing to help your natural testosterone recover and combat excess estrogen.


When before my cycle at 110? or during, I started eating 5 small meals a day, took in as much protien as my stomach could handle just laid off any sugars, sodas. This was over a yr ago, when I took a 3 month cycle of Fina 75mg every other day. I didnt take any clomid or anti estrogens afterwards. And Dannyboy your penis gets larger, a lot larger it's your testicles that shrink, I did start to grow a lot more hair for an asian.

Jewels did you post a pic? Cause I remember having bulk but your body fat % looked a little high, i've only seen 1 pic though. And no steroids would get me to that size, i just have a different body type.

And Dannyboy, why you always post in every single thread like you have a clue of what your talkin about. For real dood your the forum troll. Chill with that nonsense. And I never said I was big, I only showed my gains from 110 to 165. Most average white doods weigh more the 165 doing nothing.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> You didn't answer my questions:
> 
> How many meals a day did you eat ? and how many grams of protein/carbs with each meal ?
> 
> BTW, I hope you're taking the post cycle therapy medications such as Clomid or Nolvadex following each cycle of Fina you're doing to help your natural testosterone recover and combat excess estrogen.


When before my cycle at 110? or during, I started eating 5 small meals a day, took in as much protien as my stomach could handle just laid off any sugars, sodas. This was over a yr ago, when I took a 3 month cycle of Fina 75mg every other day. I didnt take any clomid or anti estrogens afterwards. And Dannyboy your penis gets larger, a lot larger it's your testicles that shrink, I did start to grow a lot more hair for an asian.

Jewels did you post a pic? Cause I remember having bulk but your body fat % looked a little high, i've only seen 1 pic though. And no steroids would get me to that size, i just have a different body type.

And Dannyboy, why you always post in every single thread like you have a clue of what your talkin about. For real dood your the forum troll. Chill with that nonsense. And I never said I was big, I only showed my gains from 110 to 165. Most average white doods weigh more the 165 doing nothing.
[/quote]

You definitely should take some sort of PCT, if you're going to juice up, just for your own health dude

I have pics in mugshots thread, here is one from a couple of years ago from the back..

edit - for some reason, it's not letting me attach a big pic.. I dunno why. Had to include a crappy cellphone pic instead


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

jewels i always gave you props for workin out your surely larger then me, although i believe i made bigger gains. And I had no side effects from gettin off the Fina without Clomid, as far as bitch tits , hopefully my testosterone levels are back to normal. I know it's a good idea, the option was available, I just chose not to. I didnt feel I completely replaced my natural test using only Fina. I have another asian friend he's viet, tall 6'3" I use to call him praying mantis cause he was tall and so skinny. He's been juicing for almost 2 yrs he actually one of the ones arrested in that large cocaine bust. He was like 150lbs now he's HUGE, around 250lb. I'm talkin his traps, he has no neck now. The biggest asian I've ever seen. He's uncontrollable and very unresponsible, he's been hospitalized once for it. I found a newer pic you can tell cause my tat.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.
> 
> Get 2 cartigdes
> Finaplix
> ...


Youre an idiot!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

adultswim, please quit following me into threads, it was like normal at first now it's gettin little weird. i duuunnooo?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I didn't follow you. I just saw the thread about lifting and was interested. I didn't know it would get into talkin about steroids made for vet. usage. You are out of your mind taking sh*t designed for cows and sh*t. If you are dumb enough to use steroids (and it sounds like you are) you can at least take the stuff made for humans, and please use some kind of PCT and somethibg to protect your liver. If not have fun with all the side efects. I hope you don't have a family history of hypertention (high blood preshure).


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

adultswim said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.
> 
> Get 2 cartigdes
> Finaplix
> ...


Youre an idiot!
[/quote]








stop being ignorant.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Fido said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.
> 
> Get 2 cartigdes
> Finaplix
> ...


Youre an idiot!
[/quote]








stop being ignorant.
[/quote]

Who's ignorant


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

adultswim said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.
> 
> Get 2 cartigdes
> Finaplix
> ...


Youre an idiot!
[/quote]








stop being ignorant.
[/quote]

Who's ignorant
[/quote]

You are. I don't recommend using steroids either, but I don't know why you have to berate someone when they only potentially cause harm to their own body


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.
> 
> Get 2 cartigdes
> Finaplix
> ...


Youre an idiot!
[/quote]








stop being ignorant.
[/quote]

Who's ignorant
[/quote]

You are. I don't recommend using steroids either, but I don't know why you have to berate someone when they only potentially cause harm to their own body
[/quote]
There is no potentially. He is doing harm to himself. I'm not saying he is a total moron that knows nothing I'm saying he isn't being smart by taking what he is taking and the manner in witch he is taking it.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> BTW, I hope you're taking the post cycle therapy medications such as Clomid or Nolvadex following each cycle of Fina you're doing to help your natural testosterone recover and combat excess estrogen.


BTW, this is misleading. You say to take clomid and nolva to combat estrogen. However, fina does not convert to estrogen. Clomid and nolva will help jump start testosterone production after a tren cycle, but not because of estrogen. If you are really going to take tren, add some test with it. They play off of eachother VERY well.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Clay said:


> BTW, I hope you're taking the post cycle therapy medications such as Clomid or Nolvadex following each cycle of Fina you're doing to help your natural testosterone recover and combat excess estrogen.


BTW, this is misleading. You say to take clomid and nolva to combat estrogen. However, fina does not convert to estrogen. Clomid and nolva will help jump start testosterone production after a tren cycle, but not because of estrogen. If you are really going to take tren, add some test with it. They play off of eachother VERY well.
[/quote]
If you have an overabundance of test or anthing that converts into test your own test production will slow or shut down temporarily and the extra test will conver to estrogen but you have to take more than the recomended dose for that to happen and feminent side effects (bitch tits) arent very common but can happen. So taking an estrogen blocker and a test booster is recomended halfway through the cycle and for a couple weeks after.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

adultswim said:


> BTW, I hope you're taking the post cycle therapy medications such as Clomid or Nolvadex following each cycle of Fina you're doing to help your natural testosterone recover and combat excess estrogen.


BTW, this is misleading. You say to take clomid and nolva to combat estrogen. However, fina does not convert to estrogen. Clomid and nolva will help jump start testosterone production after a tren cycle, but not because of estrogen. If you are really going to take tren, add some test with it. They play off of eachother VERY well.
[/quote]

OK. Thanks for the clarification. I know some anabolics don't aromatize just wasn't sure which ones - not a huge expert


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> If you have an overabundance of test or anthing that converts into test your own test production will slow or shut down temporarily and the extra test will conver to estrogen but you have to take more than the recomended dose for that to happen and feminent side effects (bitch tits) arent very common but can happen. So taking an estrogen blocker and a test booster is recomended halfway through the cycle and for a couple weeks after.


I believe that the testosterone resident in your system take a few weeks to work itself out (depending on the ester), and whiel that's happening, pct can be administered. In other words, depending on the test (not talking fina here - it's not test, nor does it convert to test), pct should be applied right before the end or at the end of a cycle.


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I started lifting hard again this year, and am looking for some input.
> 
> I've been doing the standard MWF split.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people who have done roids and if that is what you want to do the all you need to take is 500mgs of Omnadren a week, for eight weeks, have a very strict diet(tons of protein), take a multivitamin everyday,take vitamins D and E, work your ass off in the gym, but dont overtrain because roids will have you feeling stronger and more energized than anything you can buy from GNC, Healthkick or any other health store in the entire world. Get regular blood pressure checks, physicals, and any other health check that you can get, after all you are taking a risk even when you take the recommended doses given by doctors or users. I leave it up to you to pick out one of the workouts posted earlier cause they are pretty good workouts.I just thought I'd give you a heads up if you wanted to do roids


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Fido said:


> finaplix (trenbolone acetate) 75mg every other day, if your bout it.
> 
> Get 2 cartigdes
> Finaplix
> ...


Youre an idiot!
[/quote]








stop being ignorant.
[/quote]

Coming from Fido









Hercules, William Wallace, Achillies, Charlemenge...none of these men used rhoids and they still kicked a lot of ass.

In all honesty, and I dont mean this in a condecending way, can someone give me a short but sweet and logical reason why someone would put these things into thier bodies?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, just do it fuckin natural man, you dont need substances and steroids to gain muscle, thats just for the unimpatient. To gain bulk just work out as much as you can, and make sure you eat a lot too, homemade, good food. No fast food or junk food, includes soda. Water is fine, and after a while it'll taste like sugar water, believe me....haha. I started working out for football in December of last year till June and I gained roughly 11lbs of muscle without even trying. To keep track of your weight buy one of those fat body calculators, and a scale.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i cant believe you all have shriveled up c*ck and balls. i fell sorry for your women/
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i cant believe you all have shriveled up c*ck and balls. i fell sorry for your women/
wes


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I dont....muhahaha


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Toteanka said:


> I know a lot of people who have done roids and if that is what you want to do the all you need to take is 500mgs of Omnadren a week, for eight weeks, have a very strict diet(tons of protein), take a multivitamin everyday,take vitamins D and E, work your ass off in the gym, but dont overtrain because roids will have you feeling stronger and more energized than anything you can buy from GNC, Healthkick or any other health store in the entire world. Get regular blood pressure checks, physicals, and any other health check that you can get, after all you are taking a risk even when you take the recommended doses given by doctors or users. I leave it up to you to pick out one of the workouts posted earlier cause they are pretty good workouts.I just thought I'd give you a heads up if you wanted to do roids


You're saying he should take testosterone (omnadren is a brand name, google it). He said he doesn't want to. Besides, if you're going to take test, you're going to mess up your cholesterol. It will raise your LDL and lower your HDL. To combat this, add some policosinol to your daily vitamin intake. Policosinol is a natural derivative of sugar cane, and greatly lowers your LDL levels. You can get it at any GNC or vitamin shop. It's cheap and very effective. 10mg/day is more than enough.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I DON'T WANT TO TAKE STEROIDS! stop trying to push it on me!

AAAAHH!!! I'm pretty big right now, I'm not in dire need to get huge, I was just looking for some better lifts.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Here's an interesting workout program that could work for you:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hitworkout.htm

I do something similar to this now...But I do some different workouts then listed...But I basically train every muscle every other day...for 3 days...Then take 2 days off...Repeat...Like 1day on, 1day off, 1day on, 1 day off, 1day on, 2day off.

I was 145lbs...And I have moved up to 160lbs.

I will take a more recent picture of me sometime soon...

But the thing is...I ingest at least 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight a day...And I am taking Nitrix(Nitric Oxide Supplement)...I just bought some Gakic...And I'm going to try that today before my work out...I have been taking Creatine serum before everywork out before.

But anyways...I have gaind 15lbs. of muscle...In about 2 months.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's an interesting workout program that could work for you:
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hitworkout.htm
> 
> I do something similar to this now...But I do some different workouts then listed...But I basically train every muscle every other day...for 3 days...Then take 2 days off...Repeat...Like 1day on, 1day off, 1day on, 1 day off, 1day on, 2day off.
> ...


I take in about 1.5 (1.75 now) grams of protein per lbs right now, and have been taking creatine.

I have gained about 8 lbs since I started up off of my tonsil infection, about 2 months ago.

Maybe this is the type of workout I need.

I always hear the full body workouts aren't very effective.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Here's an interesting workout program that could work for you:
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hitworkout.htm
> 
> I do something similar to this now...But I do some different workouts then listed...But I basically train every muscle every other day...for 3 days...Then take 2 days off...Repeat...Like 1day on, 1day off, 1day on, 1 day off, 1day on, 2day off.
> ...


I take in about 1.5 (1.75 now) grams of protein per lbs right now, and have been taking creatine.

I have gained about 8 lbs since I started up off of my tonsil infection, about 2 months ago.

Maybe this is the type of workout I need.

I always hear the full body workouts aren't very effective.
[/quote]

It seems to be working for me alot more then "focusing on 1or2 muscle group a day" workout.

The key to the full body work out is this quote here:


> In our workout you isolate each bodypart THREE times per week with a full, heavy set. You hit it on Monday, let it rest one day, hit it on Wednesday, let it rest, hit is on Friday and then give the poor muscle a two day break... before starting the cycle again. So we work our biceps (and all muscles) three full times per week which is 12 times per month. They work their biceps 12 times in 3 months! And they call us lazy...


The muscle gets worked 3 times a week, instead of just once...This is going to cause it to grow much quicker...To respond to all the training you are putting on it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's an interesting workout program that could work for you:
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hitworkout.htm
> 
> I do something similar to this now...But I do some different workouts then listed...But I basically train every muscle every other day...for 3 days...Then take 2 days off...Repeat...Like 1day on, 1day off, 1day on, 1 day off, 1day on, 2day off.
> ...


I take in about 1.5 (1.75 now) grams of protein per lbs right now, and have been taking creatine.

I have gained about 8 lbs since I started up off of my tonsil infection, about 2 months ago.

Maybe this is the type of workout I need.

I always hear the full body workouts aren't very effective.
[/quote]

It seems to be working for me alot more then "focusing on 1or2 muscle group a day" workout.

The key to the full body work out is this quote here:


> In our workout you isolate each bodypart THREE times per week with a full, heavy set. You hit it on Monday, let it rest one day, hit it on Wednesday, let it rest, hit is on Friday and then give the poor muscle a two day break... before starting the cycle again. So we work our biceps (and all muscles) three full times per week which is 12 times per month. They work their biceps 12 times in 3 months! And they call us lazy...


The muscle gets worked 3 times a week, instead of just once...This is going to cause it to grow much quicker...To respond to all the training you are putting on it.








[/quote]

I have considred trying this, or cycling between H.I.T. and my 3 day split (or other split). Most people tell me that the full body workout is a great way to instantly gain muscle, but the gains die off after a while, and when it does, I will go back to my current routine to try to shock my muscles again.

If you way 145, I'm guessin you didn't hit the gym a whole lot before that. I weigh 204, at 5'11", It's a little harder for me to gain muscle..l..at least thats my excuse


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i only posted cause i hit a peak that i couldnt get past. i got over that peak in 12 weeks and havent needed any 'help'. im fine just gettin past 110lbs.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Here's an interesting workout program that could work for you:
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hitworkout.htm
> 
> I do something similar to this now...But I do some different workouts then listed...But I basically train every muscle every other day...for 3 days...Then take 2 days off...Repeat...Like 1day on, 1day off, 1day on, 1 day off, 1day on, 2day off.
> ...


I take in about 1.5 (1.75 now) grams of protein per lbs right now, and have been taking creatine.

I have gained about 8 lbs since I started up off of my tonsil infection, about 2 months ago.

Maybe this is the type of workout I need.

I always hear the full body workouts aren't very effective.
[/quote]

It seems to be working for me alot more then "focusing on 1or2 muscle group a day" workout.

The key to the full body work out is this quote here:


> In our workout you isolate each bodypart THREE times per week with a full, heavy set. You hit it on Monday, let it rest one day, hit it on Wednesday, let it rest, hit is on Friday and then give the poor muscle a two day break... before starting the cycle again. So we work our biceps (and all muscles) three full times per week which is 12 times per month. They work their biceps 12 times in 3 months! And they call us lazy...


The muscle gets worked 3 times a week, instead of just once...This is going to cause it to grow much quicker...To respond to all the training you are putting on it.








[/quote]

I have considred trying this, or cycling between H.I.T. and my 3 day split (or other split). Most people tell me that the full body workout is a great way to instantly gain muscle, but the gains die off after a while, and when it does, I will go back to my current routine to try to shock my muscles again.

If you way 145, I'm guessin you didn't hit the gym a whole lot before that. I weigh 204, at 5'11", It's a little harder for me to gain muscle..l..at least thats my excuse








[/quote]

Sounds like you have a good plan set-up there.

I did weigh 175...and had a lot of mass...I thought I had too much body fat...and not enough muscle...So I started running...and lifiting small weight with fewer reps...I was trying to "cut" down...I ended up dropping 30 lbs...and making it to 145...But now I'm doing my diet smarter which is more rich in protein...and not too much fat...So I'm gaining the weight back again...But now more muscle.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Do a google search on the 5x5 method as well as the DC method (DogCrap). Highly effective.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, you're familiar with DoggCrap ? He posts on musclemayhem. I haven't really familiarized myself with his methods though, pretty happy with my routine/results

I am clean, weigh 215 right now, but my bf is over 10 %. I've weighed around 185-190 completely dieted down before, have no real desire to go back to that again. Since I don't compete and have no plans to, it's pretty much useless for me to bust my ass to get down to below 5 % bf.

I would probably like to eventually get up to around 235 with the same bf % I have now


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah, I know about DoggCrap. He posts in a few places, but musclemayhem has a few of his articles as well. I think he also did cycling for pennies if I recall.

There are a lot of olympic class lifters (over 2k on the combined lifts) on irontrybe with some great advice. A good number of pro BBers also.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like the pyramid pattern for lifting. seems to work good.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Fido said:


> I like the pyramid pattern for lifting. seems to work good.


Pyramiding is good. It shocks the muscles and keeps them guessing. Thats the main thing you have to do. Shock and confuse if you want constant hypertrophy. If you stick to a routine for more than a month or 2 your body will adapt to it and it will be harder to grow and shock the muscles. Change your routine every month or 2. Also dont do any routine in the same way twice. Example: If you do bi curls then skull crushers then barbell curls then tri pushdows one day, the next time you do bi's and tri's change up the order in witch you did it last time like this first tri pushdowns with more weight than you used last time then barbell curls with more weight then skull crushers with more or the same weight then bi DB curls with more or the same weight. Get it.


----------

